# 4K Monitor & FULL HD Gaming



## Jon45 (25. Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe mir zu Weihnachten einen 4K Monitor von LG gekauft. Eigentlich habe ich ihn nicht für Gaming gekauft, sondern fürs Arbeiten unter MacOS (Hatte vorher nur Full HD Monitore).
Wie denn auch sei habe ich das 4K Display mal an meinen Windows PC zum Spielen angeschlossen um zu sehen wie es läuft. Dabei musste ich - wie es auch zu erwarten war - ein paar weniger FPS in Kauf nehmen.

Dennoch - und hier kommt die eigentliche Frage - musste ich etwas überraschendes feststellen:

Als Auflösung unter den Windows Einstellungen habe ich 4K ausgewählt. IM SPIEL hingegen nur 1920x1080.
Allerdings habe ich, wenn das Spiel auf dem 4k Display läuft, weniger FPS im Spiel, als wenn es auf einem nativen FULL HD Monitor läuft.

Warum genau ist das so, bzw. lässt sich das irgendwie ändern? Ich möchte quasi (so dumm es auch klingt) auf dem 4K Display mit einer FullHD InGame Auflösung spielen, ohne mit FPS Einbußen leben zu müssen.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten 

(Warum das ganze Theater: Ich rede hier zwar "nur" von einem Unterschied von ca. 20-30 FPS. Wenn man allerdings vorher mit soliden 60 spielen konnte und dann nur noch ca. 20-40 FPS übrigen bleiben merkt man das natürlich gewaltig...)


----------



## Hoppss (25. Dezember 2021)

Jon45 schrieb:


> Als Auflösung unter den Windows Einstellungen habe ich 4K ausgewählt. IM SPIEL hingegen nur 1920x1080.
> Allerdings habe ich, wenn das Spiel auf dem 4k Display läuft, weniger FPS im Spiel, als wenn es auf einem nativen FULL HD Monitor läuft.


Ja, hatte ich auch mal ... einfach in WIN ebenfalls FHD einstellen, dann flutscht es wieder wie vorher! Irgendwie prozessiert WIN auf Deiner GPU das ansonsten überflüssigerweise für 4k, danach wird es über die Einstellungen des Spiels wieder auf FHD gequetscht.


----------

